# Mega Maul



## ValentineHill (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm wondering what peoples' thoughts were on Mega Mauls and other heavy (10 lbs +) mauls. 

After playing around earlier this season with a 6lb and an 8lb maul, I ordered one of the Mega Mule Mauls from Bailey's last week.  On Tuesday I finished the last bit of splitting of an oak tree that went down two streets over, and the Mega Maul showed up on Wednesday. Now I've got nothing to chop in the immediate future and a beautiful looking new maul that I'm itchin' to use. I split some 4"-5" rounds that were at the top of my stack just to see how it did, but they split too easily to really tell (I think a camp axe would have done the trick -- talk about overkill!).

Love the heavy weight, love the steel handle, love the wedge/triangle head design -- but how does it actually do if you're splitting a lot of wood in one go?

A stock photo for you guys:


----------



## mayhem (Sep 9, 2011)

Your arms are going to get tired alot faster, but you'll end up with a significant increase in one strike splits on larger rounds.  I'd use the mega maul to halve everything and then switch to the lighter tool for making burnable splits out of the rest.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

I've owned an Sotz Monster Maul for almost 31 years now.Its the original patented design of those heavy all steel splitting mauls.The company was from Ohio,I forget exactly what city & their patents expired years ago.About 10 yrs back I loaned it out,came back with the heavy pipe handle bent & cracked at the weld,they told me "Uhmmm sorry someone backed over it or something..."     Anyway....I fixed it with a heavy piece of 2" galvanized pipe that fit very snugly over the original handle & collar.Fit so snug I had to drive it on with a 12lb sledge,then I had a fat weld bead run around the joint for good measure.That added more weight,the whole shebang now weighs an even 20 pounds on my very accurate bathroom scale.Its not as easy to swing that heavy beast as when I was 17 or 30 yrs old,so it sits in the shed almost constantly now.

I bought a X25 in late May,that gets used for over 90% of what I split now.Works great on most all Red/Black Oak & most other woods except the occasional White Oak from 7" to 16" diameter,thats reasonably straight grained.I still use the big maul occasionally,have only needed it a few times on the bigger stuff with big knots,spiral grain etc since June.

One thing I can say about that beast - In over 30 yrs,its NEVER gotten stuck,not even once.I cant say that about my X25 or any other of my splitting tools.


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats the one I have got it from my dad I still use it when the fiskars wont cut it. Makes sense that its from Ohio thats where I got it.


----------



## ValentineHill (Sep 9, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Your arms are going to get tired alot faster, but you'll end up with a significant increase in one strike splits on larger rounds.  I'd use the mega maul to halve everything and then switch to the lighter tool for making burnable splits out of the rest.



Good advice -- I won't throw away the 8lb-er just yet! And damn, Thistle, that maul looks good. I think you should thank whatever friend ran it over, because it looks pretty impressive with that soldered handle.  I'm looking forward to years of happy splitting now!


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Thats the one I have got it from my dad I still use it when the fiskars wont cut it. Makes sense that its from Ohio thats where I got it.



I think your to old to swing it any more!  :cheese:


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 9, 2011)

It hurts the next day, thats for sure. Dont remember that from a few years back.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> It hurts the next day, thats for sure. Dont remember that from a few years back.



LOL tell me about it......


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> MMaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol your a hydro head now!


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make that sound like its a "bad thing"


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just depend how you look at things lol my glass looks half full to me...I have a couple dozen of these products around the shop and they look alot better on the shelve... ;-)


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 9, 2011)

Always thought I could go back to splitting with a maul, 6 weeks ago a sugar maple made me change my mind. lol hydro's rule.


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> and they look alot better on the shelve... ;-)



+1000 :coolsmile:


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 9, 2011)

ValentineHill said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what peoples' thoughts were on Mega Mauls and other heavy (10 lbs +) mauls.




I think they are a giant waste of time, energy, and money


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 9, 2011)

That and an 8 lb maul is all I ever used until I turned 60.....Then I retired the monster maul and bought a hydraulic log splitter.  My son uses it to pop big rounds in half or quarters for easier loading in the woods.  It is a great tool when you are young and can swing it!


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 9, 2011)

We had an original Sotz version when I was a kid. I never knew what happened to it until a couple of weeks ago. I spotted it in the shed at the hunting camp my dad had with a couple of my uncles. My uncle said I could have it back if I wanted it. I said "Nahh, you can keep it." I might grab it someday for sentimental reasons, but we were 400 miles from home in my wife's car and trunk space was already at a premium.


----------



## ValentineHill (Sep 9, 2011)

If nothing else, it's a lot cheaper than a gym! I'm amazed at how many people have been using it for decades. I'm in my late twenties, in good shape, and it still seems like a beast to swing around.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to use an 8 lb'er before I got my hydro. Found swinging straight overhead rather than over the shoulder was much better. Was easier to hit the mark and a lot less twisting of my back.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 9, 2011)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> I used to use an 8 lb'er before I got my hydro. Found swinging straight overhead rather than over the shoulder was much better. Was easier to hit the mark and a lot less twisting of my back.


That was the trick.  You didn't need to swing it over your shoulder.  Just lift it and drop it from over head giving it some push on the way down.  The weight and angle of the blade did all the work.  Here is a link to a Magazine add for the original Sotz http://books.google.com/books?id=f9...ult&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Sotz Monster Maul&f=false


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 9, 2011)

That was the trick.  You didnâ€™t need to swing it over your shoulder.  Just lift it and drop it from over head giving it some push on the way down.  The weight and angle of the blade did all the work.  Here is a link to a Magazine add for the original Sotz http://books.google.com/books?id=f9...ult&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Sotz Monster Maul&f=false 


Exactly how your supposed to do it.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Sep 9, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> That was the trick.  You didnâ€™t need to swing it over your shoulder.  Just lift it and drop it from over head giving it some push on the way down.  The weight and angle of the blade did all the work.  Here is a link to a Magazine add for the original Sotz http://books.google.com/books?id=f9...ult&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Sotz Monster Maul&f=false
> 
> 
> Exactly how your supposed to do it.




I would give a little extra oomph with my Abs as well on the tough pieces. A little sit-up type motion just before the maul hits the round.

I should really get the old girl out and put her to work. How many splits will I have to do to lose 20 lbs?


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> How many splits will I have to do to lose 20 lbs?



At the rate of beer intake I have when hand splitting, I believe it would be around 254,000 splits.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> That was the trick.  You didnâ€™t need to swing it over your shoulder.  Just lift it and drop it from over head giving it some push on the way down.  The weight and angle of the blade did all the work.  Here is a link to a Magazine add for the original Sotz http://books.google.com/books?id=f9...ult&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Sotz Monster Maul&f=false
> 
> 
> Exactly how your supposed to do it.



Yup. The ol' "roundhouse" swing like you're driving stakes with a sledge is the wrong technique.Way too much wasted energy.Wears you out much quicker.


----------



## lukem (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate monster mauls.  8lbs is all you need...never much cared for 6 either.  Personal preference of course....


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> That was the trick.  You didnâ€™t need to swing it over your shoulder.  Just lift it and drop it from over head giving it some push on the way down.  The weight and angle of the blade did all the work.  Here is a link to a Magazine add for the original Sotz http://books.google.com/books?id=f9...ult&resnum=6&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=Sotz Monster Maul&f=false
> 
> 
> Exactly how your supposed to do it.




This is the way MMAUL rolls Splitting! Sorry had to! lol :cheese: Nice swing......


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not looking back any more. I busted the Monster Maul out other day and used it compact crushed lime stone for a retaining wall, it still has a purpose. lol. plus as you can see I have a helper.


----------



## Biff_CT2 (Sep 12, 2011)

ValentineHill said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what peoples' thoughts were on Mega Mauls and other heavy (10 lbs +) mauls.
> 
> After playing around earlier this season with a 6lb and an 8lb maul, I ordered one of the Mega Mule Mauls from Bailey's last week.  On Tuesday I finished the last bit of splitting of an oak tree that went down two streets over, and the Mega Maul showed up on Wednesday. Now I've got nothing to chop in the immediate future and a beautiful looking new maul that I'm itchin' to use. I split some 4"-5" rounds that were at the top of my stack just to see how it did, but they split too easily to really tell (I think a camp axe would have done the trick -- talk about overkill!).
> 
> ...




If that apparatus said "Sears Craftsman" on it I would be certain I could break it.

My neighbor has one.  On his, the back of the head is embossed with wording to the effect that, should you strike a the backside of the head with something metal the warranty is waived.  Makes me think that you can't use it to drive wedges - which makes it much less useful as a tool in my view.

I'm fond of my current 6lb maul.  Can swing it all day without aching the next day.

It is cool to have that thing hanging around though...


----------



## smokinj (Sep 12, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> I am not looking back any more. I busted the Monster Maul out other day and used it compact crushed lime stone for a retaining wall, it still has a purpose. lol. plus as you can see I have a helper.



Yea the helper part is Priceless!


----------



## mecreature (Sep 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MMaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good lever man there. LOL


----------



## mayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MMaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It almost looks like you're sitting on the plate with your back to the camera and your kid is looking for that insurance money tricycle upgrade.

My daughter won't go near a gas powered splitter because of the noise, but she'll run the lever for a good hour or so on the little electric one.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 12, 2011)

That thing looks like it would beat the crap out of ME in no time. I have actually been doing most of my splitting with the smaller 2.5 lb Fiskars. For the tough stuff, I break out the 4.5 lb Fiskars. If that doesn't work, I either use the saw or throw it in the woods.


----------



## trailmaker (Sep 14, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> That thing looks like it would beat the crap out of ME in no time. I have actually been doing most of my splitting with the smaller 2.5 lb Fiskars. For the tough stuff, I break out the 4.5 lb Fiskars. If that doesn't work, I either use the saw or throw it in the woods.



  I just got one of those 2.5lb fiskars "Pro Splitters".  I love it so much I'm trying to get another but they're out of production.


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 14, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I am sitting on a log he does work the lever for about 5 minutes.  That is it for his attention span.


----------



## FrankMA (Sep 14, 2011)

trailmaker said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Fiskars discontinued the old line up shortly after introducing the new "X" line. I have the old Pro Splitter and Chopping Axe as well as the new X25. They all have their place (IMO) when working the wood pile and it's nice to have the right tool for the job at hand. I have seen the older Fiskars being sold on-line at higher prices than the original MSRP. You have to scour the interweb but you can still find them.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 14, 2011)

Try your local Sears.  All you can get at mine is the old non X model Fiskars, with the exception of the X7 hatchet.  The same axes have been sitting on the pegs for several years...no apparent sales and no restocking.


----------

